# Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln



## Don-Helge (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo an alle Helfer!

Ich werde im Juli mit meiner Familie nach Fehmarn fahren und bin schon ganz heiß auf meine ersten Versuche im Brandungsangeln.|wavey: 

Die Ausrüstung habe ich mir schon mal im groben besorgt:

Rute: Balzer Diabolo II Surf
Rolle: Balzer Distance 755
Schur: 220 m Keulenschnur (0,33-0,57)
Bleie: Birnen- und Krallenbleie in verschiedenen Gewichten (80-200 gr.)
Hakensysteme: erst einmal die fertigen von Askari, um eine Vorstellung zu bekommen. Ich habe jedoch hier im Forum schon die Meinungen dazu gelesen und werde wahrscheinlich den Tipp mit dem Sonderheft Rute & Rolle berücksichtigen.

|gr: |gr: |gr: |gr: 

Mein Problem ist, dass mir noch nicht ganz die Wurftechnik klar ist. Es gibt zwar in verschiedenen Bereichen Tipps dazu, aber nicht eine komplette Sammlung: Ich habe auch schon auf den Seiten der Meeresangler-Schwerin, sowie Surfcaster nachgeschaut und damit zumindest eine Vorstellung der Techniken bekommen.
#6 Trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn ihr einem absoluten Neuling mal erklären könnt, wie der Ablauf ist und worauf zu achten ist. 
Da noch genügend Zeit ist, möchte ich gerne bereits auf einer Wiese (hier im Ruhrgebiet) üben, um am Strand nicht vollkommen dämlich dazustehen oder sogar Leute zu gefährden.:c 

Außerdem habe ich an mehreren Stellen gelesen, dass man die Bremse der Rolle maximal anziehen soll zum Wurf. Das ist mir nicht ganz klar, da diese doch bei geöffnetem Schnurfangbügel sowieso nicht wirkt, oder bin ich nun vollkommen daneben? ;+ ;+ ;+ 


Ihr seht, dass da noch viele Fragen und wenig Wissen bei mir sind und ich bitte euch diesen Zustand zu ändern.:q  

Für eure Mühe schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus!:l :l


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln*

Hallo |wavey:

werf doch erstmal ganz normal nur mit mehr Kraft. Du solltest die Schnur so lang lassen dass das Blei in etwa am untersten Ring baumelt. Wenn du nun einigermaßen damit klar kommst kannst du mal versuchen das Blei in einer geraden Linie zur Rute hinter dir abzulegen. Wenn du mit den Wurf auch klar kommst dann kannst du das Blei nach rechts (bei Rechtshänder) versetzt ablegen und wieder voll durchziehen. Lass dich bitte nicht verrückt machen von Leuten die dir erzählen wie weit sie doch werfen, meistens übertreiben sie. Die Wurfweite ist auch nicht immer entscheidend für den Fang sondern vielmehr frische Köder. Du hast dir auch den denkbar ungünstigsten Monat fürs Brandungsangeln ausgesucht. Nicht gleich aufgeben wenn du Schneider bleibst. Fahre lieber nochmal im späten Herbst an die Küste wenn die Fische auch in Wurfweite sind. Besorg dir mal ne Karte von Fehmarn, dort ist oben links neben Puttgarden eine alte Mole (Grüner Brink) . Wenn du dort hingehst könntest du auch im Sommer Glück haben und dort fängt man auch den einen oder anderen Aal in der Brandung (die sind ziehmlich dicht unter Land im Kraut). 

Die Bremse *MUß *immer voll angezogen sein da sonst beim "voll durchziehen" Schnur freigegeben werden könnte was ganz einfach Aua macht :m

Viel Glück und Spaß an der Küste...


----------



## Don-Helge (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Klaus!

Vielen Dank für deinen Rat. 
Mit der Beschreibung der Wurftechnik und der Übungsweise kann ich einiges Anfangen.
Nur die Sache mit der Bremse ist mir noch nicht klar.
Muss ich denn beim Werfen den Schnurfangbügel geschlossen lassen?;+ ;+ ;+ 
Sonst kann die Bremse doch gar nicht wirken, oder?

Schöne Grüße,

Don-Helge


----------



## sunny (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln*



			
				Don-Helge schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich denn beim Werfen den Schnurfangbügel geschlossen lassen?;+ ;+ ;+



Bist du des Wahnsinns |supergri  . Alles nur das nicht. 

Beim Abwurf fixierst du die Schnur ja mir deinem Zeigefinger, in diesem Moment sozusagen der Schnurfangbügel. Wenn die Bremse nun nicht komplett geschlossen ist und du den Wurf voll durchziehst, könnte es passieren, dass die Bremse anspricht und Schnur freigegeben wird. Aufladen der Rute und dadurch evtl. erreichte Wurfweite wären zunichte gemacht.

Ich hoffe, dass ist halbwegs verständlich |kopfkrat .


----------



## Katze_01 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln*

Moin

Stell dir mal vor, 
dir läuft die Schnur, 
wegen der gelockerten Bremse über den Finger beim Abwurf!!!

Das macht sich besonders gut bei Geflochtener und geht runter bis auf den Knochen.

An den Abend ist das Angeln dann gelaufen und für die nächsten wochen auch.
(selbst Mono schnur schneidet schön ein)

Also Bremse anknallen!!!


----------



## donlotis (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln*

Hallo,

ja, die Bremse muss zu sein!
Nimm mal das Gegenteil an: Löse die Bremse fast vollständig und mache dann einen kräftigen Wurf. Du wirst die Bremse hören können, da die Spule frei in der Rolle laufen kann...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Agalatze (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln*

zu der jahrezeit ist es völlig egal wie du wirfst.
leider hat man wenig erfolg im sommer. lediglich aale fängst du mal ganz vorne an :m


----------



## arno (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln*

Naja, nicht unbedingt!
Sollte es wieder so ein Sch... sommer wie letztes Jahr werden, fängt man mit 2 Mann in 4-5 Stunden 8 Dorsche und einen Aal!


----------



## TARKUS (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln*

wenn du rechtshänder bist und auswirfst solltest du die rute nicht nur mit dem rechten arm beschleunigen , sondern mit der linken hand die rute am rutenende zu dir ziehen , dann lädt die sich richtig auf und du kommst weiter 

ein schlanker blank ( rute ) ist auch gut , verringert den luftwiederstand beim werfen und du kommst  weiter

mach keine aufwändigen montagen mit viel firlefanz (seitenarmen , paternoster,buttlöffel),erhöht den luftwiderstand


----------



## Don-Helge (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln*

      
Vielen Dank an alle, die mir so ausführlich weitergeholfen haben!!!
      
Vor allem konnte ich mir jetzt auch erklären, warum ich trotz aufgeklapptem Bügel die Bremse anziehen muss.#6 
Nach der Theorie folgt nun die Praxis. 
Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen mal länger Trocken bleibt, so dass ich auf einem Acker in unserer Gegend (gibt es tatsächlich auch im Ruhrgebiet!) mal ein paar Maulwürfe mit meinen Übungen erschrecken kann.#c 

Noch mal's vielen Dank und :

PETRI HEIL#6


----------



## detimmerlued (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wurftechnik für Brandungsangeln*

Hallo, mach doch mal ein paar Trockenübungen an einem See, Kanal etc. Habe ich auch gemacht, um nicht ganz doof da zu stehen. Du solltest dir deine Finger abkleben (Pflasterklebeband), damit du auch Gewaltwürfe machen kannst. Nachdem ich geübt hatte konnte ich über unseren NOK werfen (ca. 120m).

Gruss
Matthias


----------

